# Belgium iper at Christmas



## Deleted member 78422 (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone ever spent Christmas in iper Belgium
A few things I know abut iper 
1 I know the site has limeted facility's
2 I know it will be coald and possibly wet
3 that almost every thing will be closed Xmas day.
We don't have time to go south don't want to meet up with any one for Christmas if the weather is crap so be it
So back to the qwestion anyone spent Xmas day in iper
Bill


----------



## QFour (Oct 15, 2018)

Take it you mean Ypres .. cannot find Iper

If you mean Ypres we went in December a few years ago and it was bloody freezing. It was all very pretty but we stopped in a B&B all very civilised. Went round some of the WW1 cemeteries and the Menin Gate Last Post is a must.


----------



## korky (Oct 15, 2018)

QFour said:


> Take it you mean Ypres .. cannot find Iper
> 
> If you mean Ypres we went in December a few years ago and it was bloody freezing. It was all very pretty but we stopped in a B&B all very civilised. Went round some of the WW1 cemeteries and the Menin Gate Last Post is a must.



Or Ieper even.
Korky


----------



## Mick H (Oct 16, 2018)

*Campsite at Ypres*

Jeugdstadion Ieper - Welcome to the website of campsite Jeugdstadion in Ypres

We have stayed at Ypres, many times, over the years. Sometimes on the campsite, and sometimes wildcamping, although never at Christmas.
As in the above link, it appears that the campsite will be closed, at that time of year, but you could stay on either the carpark, adjacent to the sports center, or on the road, outside. There is also a more recently constructed parking area, a bit further away from the town, but on the same road, as the sports center, which we have used, on one occasion.
It used to be easy, to wildcamp, at Ypres, but the road layout was changed, and spaces reduced, a few years ago.
Water and emptying might be your biggest problem, at Christmas time.


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Oct 17, 2018)

The camp site still takes vans thay have a airs can get ehu water and dump not toilet or showers
It has a automated system for entry exit to the aiers 
Bill


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Nov 24, 2018)

Were going to give it a go the market is very good the weather can be any thing from could wet to freezing frosty and snow on the ground.

We will be staying on the site it will have other brits on it so will se how it go's were having Christmas dinner in the awning safari room weather permitting if not it will be in the van.
We will have full on blown air diesel heating warming the van 
bill


----------



## seadogjon (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi bill,
pretty sure only the hard standing will be open on the site .
we walked through it a few times last december , fairly full as well.
not sure about xmas day but there was something on every day in the square including an ice rink.
to me who hates xmas it was brilliant.
we got pretty snowed in for couple days begining of december but it dont do that often.
 we were at the air at zillebeke ,stayed about ten days.
jon


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 25, 2018)

The area where you can put a safari room up is through another barrier beyond the aire part. So maybe not accessible over Christmas if the camp is closed.


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Nov 26, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> The area where you can put a safari room up is through another barrier beyond the aire part. So maybe not accessible over Christmas if the camp is closed.


if I can get at the side of the hard standing I can and have before I have bean there probably 20 times but not at Christmas
bill


----------

